

iPhone Apps that are favourites of Five Geek Rock Stars - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/07/23/23readwriteweb-the-favorite-iphone-apps-of-five-geek-rock-27429.html

======
antipax
RJDJ is awesome.

